# Lustige / gemeine Weihnachtsgrüsse



## Deemax (21. Dezember 2001)

Wo finde ich lustige und gemeine Weihnachtsgrüsse zum verschicken?

Kennt jemand eine Page außer http://www.shockwave.com wo es sowas gibt?


----------



## constanzefie (21. Dezember 2003)

*hier*

schau mal hier nach:
http://archiv.vienna.at/pubs/redaktion/weihnachten/Weihnachten-54463.shtm

gruss constanze


----------

